# tuberculosis scar BAN



## airaaidz (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi guys!just want to know more about the "tuberculosis scar ban"..is it still implimented?or are they still very strict with tb/lung scar? Help please...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

yes it is.
You can search the dubai or UAE forum as this topic has been discussed multiple times with some good inputs.


----------



## missush (Feb 12, 2014)

Not sure if this helps any, my son who is now 33 has had asthma ever since he was a toddler. As a child, for a few years he was hospitalized for about a week a couple of times a year and was prescribed ventolin and a steroid for most of his childhood. He still occasionally has to have some meds but not all the time. When he was in his teens, he had a routine X-Ray to check his lungs. Dr. said that he had a scar on his lungs and the only explanation was that he must have had TB and that my son "got it (TB)" before the TB got him. To my knowledge he had never in contact with anyone that had TB, it was not even in our area of the world. I often wondered if perhaps his asthma covered the symptoms of TB if he indeed had actually contracted the disease or if the scar was just a leftover from his years of asthma. Not sure if there is a possible link between the two. Do you perhaps have or had asthma that might explain the scar.....


----------

